# icd 9 code-separate codes



## arizona1 (Jun 22, 2010)

how would you code, spondylosis, lumbar with radiculopathy?
would it be two separate codes
thank you


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Jun 22, 2010)

721.3+724.4


----------



## vj_tiwari (Jun 23, 2010)

Hey,

I think both conditions coded separately. Be'coz Note below 721.3 indicates w/o radiculopathy/myelopathy. i.e., 721.3 & 724.4. Take a lookup on the following info. if helps!  

Spondylosis is a term referring to degenerative osteoarthritis of the joints between the centra of the spinal vertebrae and/or neural foraminae. In this condition the interfacetal joints are not involved. If severe, it may cause pressure on nerve roots with subsequent sensory and/or motor disturbances, such as pain, paresthesia, or muscle weakness in the limbs.

When the space between two adjacent vertebrae narrows, compression of a nerve root emerging from the spinal cord may result in radiculopathy (sensory and motor disturbances, such as severe pain in the neck, shoulder, arm, back, and/or leg, accompanied by muscle weakness). Less commonly, direct pressure on the spinal cord (typically in the cervical spine) may result in myelopathy, characterized by global weakness, gait dysfunction, loss of balance, and loss of bowel and/or bladder control. The patient may experience a phenomenon of shocks (paresthesia) in hands and legs because of nerve compression and lack of blood flow. 

Radiculopathy is not a specific condition, but rather a description of a problem in which one or more nerves are affected and do not work properly (a neuropathy). The emphasis is on the nerve root (Radix = "root"). This can result in pain (radicular pain), weakness, numbness, or difficulty controlling specific muscles.

In a radiculopathy, the problem is at or near the root of the nerve, along the spine. However, the pain or other symptoms may manifest in an extremity through a process called referred pain. For example,an impingement in the lower back or lumbar-sacral spine can be manifested with symptoms in the foot.

Hope this helps! 

VJ.


----------



## arizona1 (Jun 24, 2010)

that's how I coded this ... thanks!


----------



## Barb Tucker (Oct 18, 2013)

*icd 9 code*

arizona1, srinivas r sajja & vj_tiwari
I hope this is a better late than never type thing and not sure if this is different that back then but you cannot code 721.3 & 724.4 together. According to code correct

724.4 Unspecified Code
Thoracic or lumbosacral neuritis or radiculitis, unspecified 
Effective Date: 	01/01/1994 * 

Radicular syndrome of lower limbs
Notes:
   	EXCLUDES: collapsed vertebra (code to cause, e.g., osteoporosis,
                              733.00-733.09)  
               conditions due to: 
                    intervertebral disc disorders (722.0-722.9) 
                    spondylosis (721.0-721.9)

We would only code 721.3

Thanks


----------



## jbrightw (Oct 21, 2013)

Yes.. Please keep in mind that all the 724 series codes are excluded by 721 and 722 series. So please don't use 724 along with 721 and 722.

Brightwin


----------

